# Winamp 3 beta 3 days prob



## Tenshi no Zenkai (29. März 2002)

hoi! hab nen prob mit w3b3d 

der longplay bug scheint sich seit beta 2 arg verschlimemrt zu haben. außerdem kackt bei mir der player ab, wenn ich andere progs(außer den I.E.) parallel dazu laufen habe. auch, wenns nur 4% systemauslastung sind... manchmal auch 25% ok, aber winamp 2.75 ist damals NIE abgekackt. Auch nich, wenn ich irgendwelche games gezockt habe...

Ich habe win2k (also 2000, nicht ME). Bei beta 1 wars noch nicht so schlimm.

Gibts vielleicht irgendwelche Lösungen für/gegen mein Problem? Irgendwelche Stützprogramme?


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

warten auf neue version!


----------

